# Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?



## nikmark (21. Januar 2006)

Moin,
habe mir das Buch von Baron v. Ehrenkreuz, "Das Ganze der Angelfischerei" zugelegt (Faksimile der Ausgabe von 1872).

Dort steht etwas über Aale, was mich ein wenig daran erinnert, das es schon fast in Vergessenheit geraten ist, wie früher und das anscheinend sehr erfolgreich, geangelt wurde. Ist ein wenig so wie die Kartoffel als Karpfenköder im Boiliezeitalter ;-))

Dort steht etwas, was ich auch irgendwann schon mal gehört habe.

Der Aal wurde seinerzeit auch als "Erbsenfischer" bezeichnet und man soll ihn sehr erfolgreich aus einer Mischung von gequollenen Erbsen und weichem Hanfsamen anfüttern können, um ihn dann mit einer Erbse als Hakenköder zu fangen !!

"Im Frühjahr bei betauten Wiesen geht er auch in Felder, besonders Erbsenfelder"

und

"....mit Hanf, der bis zum Zerplatzen weich gekocht und unter grüne Erbsen gerieben ist, gekörnt und sodann mit diesen grünen Erbsen gefischt"

Alles Humbug oder einfach schon ewig nicht mehr praktiziert ???
Der Name "Erbsenfischer" sagt ja auch einiges.

Nikmark


----------



## esox_105 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Ich glaube daß die Geschichte mit den Erbsen und Aalen ins Reich der Fabel gehören.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Moin!

Als Jungs haben wir auch immer Erbsen genommen wenn kein Mais da war. 
Hat aber immer nur Rotaugen usw. gegeben...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> habe mir das Buch von Baron v. Ehrenkreuz, "Das Ganze der Angelfischerei" zugelegt (Faksimile der Ausgabe von 1872).
> 
> Dort steht etwas über Aale, was mich ein wenig daran erinnert, das es schon fast in Vergessenheit geraten ist, wie früher und das anscheinend sehr erfolgreich, geangelt wurde. Ist ein wenig so wie die Kartoffel als Karpfenköder im Boiliezeitalter ;-))
> ...




|wavey:hallo Bruder
ja ich weiß wo du davon gehörst bzw.gelesen hast|kopfkrat Erinnere dich an den Fred der da hieß
"Aale mit der Zeitung fangen" oder so ähnlich#6#6#6

Hoffe dir gehts den Umständen entsprechend gut...!


----------



## nikmark (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube daß die Geschichte mit den Erbsen und Aalen ins Reich der Fabel gehören.



Wer weiss  
Ein uralter nicht mehr benutzter Köder ist ja nicht neues. Deshalb auch der *noch junge* Vergleich zwischen Kartoffeln und Boilies.
Wenn ich nur an das "moderne" glauben würde, so würde ich viel Angelwissen verschenken.

Oder kennt einer die Herkunft des Beinamens "Erbsenfischer" oder weiss, wie diese Legende oder Fabel mit den Erbsen entstanden ist ?

Nikmark


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen,das Aale auf Erbsen beissen.Sonst hätte ich beim Schleie Angeln bestimmt auch schon einen Aal gefangen mit Erbsen Mit Mais hab ich auch noch keinen gekriegt.Höchsens auf Maden.
Aber zufälle gibts schon manchmal.Habe mal 2 größere Güstern auf Köderfisch gefangen#d


----------



## murmeli1965 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Das mit den Erbsen ist totaler Unsinn.
Kommt halt von dem alten Baron mit seinem Erbsenfeld.
Das ist die Zeit gewesen, 
als man den Aalen auf den Wiesen nachstellte.|supergri 
Die gehen doch öfter über Land als dass sie im Wasser sind!
Hast du das nicht gewußt?:m 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## nikmark (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Moin,
mir geht es nicht um das "nicht glauben" oder "nicht vorstellen können"  

Nikmark


----------



## esox_105 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*



> Oder kennt einer die Herkunft des Beinamens "Erbsenfischer" oder weiss, wie diese Legende oder Fabel mit den Erbsen entstanden ist ?


 
Ich kenne eigentlich nur "Erbsenzähler" :q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiss
> Ein uralter nicht mehr benutzter Köder ist ja nicht neues. Deshalb auch der *noch junge* Vergleich zwischen Kartoffeln und Boilies.
> Wenn ich nur an das "moderne" glauben würde, so würde ich viel Angelwissen verschenken.
> 
> ...



kommt ürsprünglich aus Frankreich!
der Name liegt mir zwar auf der Zunge doch den hier zu schreiben wäre  jetzt fatal...
Und dass ganze ist weder eine Fabel noch  Legende...#6real!


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

*Ne die haben so schlecht gefangen,dass die immer Erbsen essen mussten *


----------



## nikmark (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dass ganze ist weder eine Fabel noch  Legende...#6real!



Na dann mal Butter bei die Fische #6 
Erzähl !

Nikmark


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Erbsen ist totaler Unsinn.
> Kommt halt von dem alten Baron mit seinem Erbsenfeld.
> Das ist die Zeit gewesen,
> als man den Aalen auf den Wiesen nachstellte.|supergri
> ...



Frage mich nun ernsthaft woher du das nimmst hier so aufzutreten ...bei all den Vermutungen die du hier zum besten gibst!|kopfkrat


----------



## woolver (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

hmmm erbsen in fischöl quellen lassen,oder in ner mistwurmkiste, und es einfach mal probieren.dann weisst du und auch ev. wir(wenn du nicht schreibfaul wirst) mehr))
gruss
woolver


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Habe schon 3-4 mal von "älteren" Leuten gehört,das unser Kanal damals kurz nach den Krieg,ein Güllegraben war(Abwasser).Da sollen die Aale wegen Sauerstoffmangel oder wegen der Brühe auch auf die Felder gekrochen  sein.Obs stimmt,weiß ich nicht#c (keine ahnung ob es Erbsenfelder waren)|supergri


----------



## nikmark (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Die Möglichkeit einfach so abzutun, ist mir zu einfach.
Ich hätte es nicht hier reingestellt, wenn ich nicht schon einmal beim Ausnehmen eines Aales fast nur Mais in ihm gefunden hätte !!!

Nikmark


----------



## murmeli1965 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

@ Guido
Hast du nicht das hier gesehen?|supergri :m 

Aber mal ehrlich,
ich angele seit fast 30 Jahren und von den Erbsen
habe ich recht früh erfahren.
Als Jugendlicher war ich noch etwas experimentierfreudiger.
Das haben wir natürlich ausprobiert mit den Erbsen.
Im Fluß als auch in unseren Seen.
Und nicht nur einmal.
Deswegen ist das, *meiner Meinung nach*, Humbug.
Ist das besser so?:m 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## nikmark (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Guido
> Hast du nicht das hier gesehen?|supergri :m
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich,
> ...




Ist schon richtig. Die Frage stellt sich aber, :" Wie intensiv probiere ich einen Köder aus, an den ich nicht glaube ?".

Dann müsste ich eigentlich zu bestimmten Zeiten an der Fängigkeit von Tauwürmern und Köfis zweifeln und ich nehme sie doch noch :q 

Nikmark


----------



## murmeli1965 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

@nikmark

Also, da ich dem Aal nur im Dunkeln ernsthaft nachstelle,
habe ich das auch mit den Erbsen nachts gemacht.
Und wenn ich das regelmäßig mache, 
d.h.bei Halbmond oder Neumond, 
Regen oder schwülwarm, 
Juni oder September, 
mit 0 Erfolg, dann ist das für mich *Humbug*.:q 

Erst jetzt glaube ich da nicht mehr dran.

Oldi


----------



## ernie1973 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

hi!

dann will ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben:

damals dürfte es wesentlich mehr aale in deutschen gewässern gegeben haben, die auch von ihren geburtsorten aufgrund mangelnder künstlicher hindernisse tatsächlich durch die flüsse wandern konnten.

auch die umweltverschmutzung und damit die belastung der extrem betroffenen aale war damals eine andere ( zudem kommt ein aal besser des nachts über feuchte wiesen, als über zu zementierte flächen )

ich denke, das auf dem speiseplan der aale die erbse eher dann steht, wenn nix anderes da ist.
evtl. fängt man mal einen darauf, aber köfis und tauwürmer dürften wohl weiter oben auf der hitliste der aale stehen.
die legenden, die sich um den aal rankten hingen damit zusammen, das es extrem ungewöhnlich war, wenn ein fisch überhaupt mal an land anzutreffen war - das aale aber gezielt auf "erbsenjagd" gehen/gingen halte ich schon für eine legende.
richtig dürfte sein, dass aale im rahmen ihrer wanderung von ihrem geburtsort im Sarg. meer oder auf der wanderung dorthin auch mal über land gehen können ( aber auch wohl eher über feuchte wiesen und felder des nachts als über zu zementierte flächen wie es sie heute nahezu überall gibt).

die zeiten, die mein vater noch erlebte, als man 50 oder mehr gute aale in einer nacht fangen konnte, wenn "der aal lief" sind ja leider vorbei!

...also...wer an die erbse als guten aalköder glaubt, der sollte sein glück einfach mal probieren - ich wage aber die behauptung, das fisch, fleisch würmer etc. der bessere köder sind und eher dem natürlichen nahrungsangebot des aales entsprechen!

...wer auf erbsen nun aussergewöhlich gut aale fängt, der möge dies bitte posten, denn ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren!

gruss,

der ernie


----------



## esox_105 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Hier sind alle Fakten: http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/TP/001/00001-Aal/TP00001-Aal.html


----------



## friggler (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Ich glaube es kommt darauf an WO man angelt.
Im Rhein bei Basel ist Käse ein Top-Köder für Aal, Barbe und Forelle.
In Hamburg habe Ich damit noch nie etwas gefangen ausser einem Brassen.
Und womit auf Kreta Aale gefangen werden glaubt garantiert keiner der es nicht selbst erlebt hat...


----------



## Nauke (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*



			
				friggler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es kommt darauf an WO man angelt.
> Im Rhein bei Basel ist Käse ein Top-Köder für Aal, Barbe und Forelle.
> In Hamburg habe Ich damit noch nie etwas gefangen ausser einem Brassen.
> Und womit auf Kreta Aale gefangen werden glaubt garantiert keiner der es nicht selbst erlebt hat...



nun komm schon raus mit dem Kretageheimnis|bla: #h


----------



## esox_105 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Wahrscheinlich Gyros mit Pommes und Zatzicki :q :q :q .


----------



## friggler (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Auch wenn mir danach keiner mehr irgendetwas glaubt...

Die Aale haben auf Schwimmbrot und Brotteig gebissen. Wassertiefe ca. 1,50m.
Auf Kreta werden die Aale übrigens weggeworfen die isst da keiner.

Btw wir haben dann auch Fische gefangen  die von der Körperform eher wie Brassen aussahen, aber das komplette Gebiss war  rundum  wie Menschliche Schneidezähne. Hat wer eine Idee was das für welche waren?? 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## friggler (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

@nikmark
Ach ja
 zum Thema Erbsen fällt mir noch ein :
 In einem Tierfilm zum Thema Tierlegenden wurde berichtet das es daher kommt das Aale bei Regen über Land wandern. Dabei natürlich auch durch Erbsenfelder und so soll es dazu gekommen sein das behauptet wurde Aale würden die Erbsenfelder zum fressen der leckeren Früchte besuchen...
Nachdem was Ich auf Kreta erlebt habe würde Ich es  zumindestes für möglich halten das Aale Erbsen fressen wenn diese zum normalen Nahrungsangebot gehören. Ob es ein Top-Köder ist ...???
Ich nehm lieber weiter meinen Tauwurm.


----------



## petrikasus (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*



			
				hechtunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey:hallo Bruder
> ja ich weiß wo du davon gehörst bzw.gelesen hast|kopfkrat Erinnere dich an den Fred der da hieß
> "Aale mit der Zeitung fangen" oder so ähnlich#6#6#6
> 
> Hoffe dir gehts den Umständen entsprechend gut...!


 
Quatsch Guido! Das war der Fred mit "Zander auf Teebeutel":m


----------



## EgoZocker (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch Guido! Das war der Fred mit "Zander auf Teebeutel":m



Ooops, hab grad gedacht, da steht "mit Zandern auf Teebeutel". #q#q#q


----------



## gdno (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

also ich halte das für gar nicht mal so abwegig,immerhin habe ich im letzten jahr so ca.10-12 aale gefangen und die hälfte davon auf mais,warum sollte man die also nicht auch auf erbsen fangen??
mein vater schwört bis heute stein und bein das die als kinder aale in erbsenfeldern die direkt am kanal lagebn gefangen haben und das die erbsenschoten auch des öfteren angefressen waren.


gruß euern gdno


----------



## F1SCHER (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

up !?!?! |rolleyes| supergri


----------



## F1SCHER (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

sry war doppelt


----------



## kingandre88 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Ich habe mal vor ein paar Jahren ,so 2-3,eine Doku über die Aalwanderung gesehn,in Italien.Dort haben sie auch Aale auf Erbsen gefangen,und auch in Erbsenfeldern!!!Also stimmt schon,kann natürlich auch an der Wasser-Quali liegen,aber es gab das nunmal!!!#6


----------



## Aalhunter33 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

|bigeyes aale in erbsenfeldern ??? |bigeyes das glaub ich erst wenn ich es sehe |bigeyes  :q


----------



## BöhserZwerg (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Probieren geht über studieren...also ab ans Wasser#6..

Petri Heil!


----------



## Hubsbubs (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Gestern sagte mir ein 81 jähriger Mann, das es früher jemanden im Dorf gab, der immer Aale hatte. Er soll nach der Erbsenernte das Erbsenstroh ans Wasser gelegt haben. Morgens im Morgengrauen soll er dann mit der Forke das Stroh durchsucht haben und dann brauchte er nur zuzustechen.... Fabel oder Wahrheit? Wers nicht gesehen hat wirds nicht glauben. Würds gerne mal testen...

Habe übrigens auch schon Aal ausgenommen der randvoll mit Mais war.


----------



## -Kevin- (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Ich hab mal gehört das die Aale in die Erbsenfelder machen aber nicht wegen den Erbsen sondern wegen den Schnecken die Erbsen fressen.

Also das ist naheliegender für mich.


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Ich habe mehrmals mit Erbsen geangelt (in ein Schnürsenkelgewässer), Ergebnis : Brassen,Karpfen und Schleien !!


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Über Aale kursieren zahllose Legenden und Gerüchte. Unter anderem auch das mit den Erbsen und den Erbsenfeldern. Zum einen sind Aale reine Wasserbewohner, sie verlassen ihr gewässer nur im absoluten Notfall oder wenn der Laichtrieb sie zwingt (auch eher selten). Zum anderen sind sie aufgrund ihres Kiemenapparates nicht in der Lage, außerhalb des Wassers Nahrung aufzunehmen, das klappt physikalisch einfach nicht. Außerdem sind Aale Raubfische, Erbsen stehen eher weniger auf ihrem Speiseplan. Ich habe zwar mal einen Aal auf Mais gefangen, das war aber an einem Platz, an dem extrem viel mit dem Zeug angefüttert wird, da kann sowas schon mal pasieren. Und noch etwas spricht dagegen: Wie soll ein Aal im Fluss/See wissen, dass sich am Ufer ein Erbsenfeld befindet? Das passt alles nicht! Fazit: Ein Aal verlässt aus allerlei Gründen das Wasser, aber niemals zur Nahrungssuche und schon gar nicht wegen irgendwelcher Erbsen. Also: Mythos und absoluter Quatsch.

Man sagte dem Aal sogar nach, er wäre der Nachwuchs der Aalmutter und er würde nachts an den Eutern schlafender Kühe Milch saugen. Das gleiche wurde vom Ziegenmelker (einem Vogel) behauptet, nur von anderem Nutzvieh...
Und auch heute gibt es Zeitgenossen, die glauben, in ihrem Teich würden sich die Aale ohne Ende vermehren. Einer meinte mal zu mir, er hätte die in seinem Beregnungsbecken beim Laichen beobachtet.
Es wird also noch immer viel gesponnen - vergesst das alles einfach...


----------



## trixi-v-h (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Wenn wir schon bei Mythen sind wieso wird ständig behauptet der Aal sei hauptsächlich beim Nachtangeln zu fangen? Ca. 60% meiner Aale ist tagsüber bis ca.21 Uhr gefangen wurden also bei recht hellen Bedingungen. Oft sind es doch die "eingefahrenen" Dinge die uns nicht über den Tellerrand schauen lassen. Ich will jetzt nicht behaupten dass es wirklich funktioniert bzw. funktioniert hat mit den Erbsen aber man sollte doch nicht gleich alles, was heute nicht mehr Standart ist, als Humbug abtun.


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*

Ist aber leider wirklich Humbug! Wer näheres lesen möchte, sollte sich mal das Buch "Der Aal" von Friedrich Wilhelm Tesch reinziehen, einem der renommiertesten Aalforscher unserer Zeit. Sehr interessant und teilweise sogar amüsant zu lesen. Bis heute ist jedenfalls kein einziger Fall belegt, wo wirklich ein Aal auf Erbsen gefangen wurde. Wer also Aale fangen will, der sollte zu Würmern, Maden, Köfi, Leber, Krabbe, Hühnerdarm, Schnecke oder wasweißich greifen und sich die Erbsen lieber in die Suppe krümeln....|rolleyes


----------



## Skrxnch (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erbsen-ein vergessen gegangener Aalköder ?*



friggler schrieb:


> Auch wenn mir danach keiner mehr irgendetwas glaubt...
> 
> Die Aale haben auf Schwimmbrot und Brotteig gebissen. Wassertiefe ca. 1,50m.
> Auf Kreta werden die Aale übrigens weggeworfen die isst da keiner.
> ...



Sowas kann ich von Mallorca bestätigen und aus der Türkei am Manavgat-Fluss. Da beissen Aale auf Teig, bzw. lassen sich mit Brot anfüttern:g

Aale und Erbsen:
Ein Verwandter aus Magdeburg hat mir das auch mal bestätigt dort in den 50 und 60-gern schon mehrfach nachts Aale an Land gesehen zu haben. War ein Topangler, vor allem hier im Westen mit seinem primitiven Gerät hat er glatt 800 Vereinsmitglieder "abgehängt".:g

Das mit den Erbsenfeldern hat er aber so erklärt, das in der (seit Jahrzehnten#c) zitierten Literatur die Felder wohl nahe an Gewässern gelegen haben wo Blankaale abwandern und dabei auch kurz mal über Land gehen.
Die Frasspuren an den Erbsenschoten sind wohl eher von Schnecken, Karnickeln, u. ä.

Der damalige Autor hat wohl bissl falsch kombiniert.


----------

